# Kontaktmarkt



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich bin letzt auf so einem Kontaktmarkt namens Flirt-Kick gelandet. Sieht aus wie alle anderen auch, nur dann kam es. Dahin steckt auch so ein Premium-SMS-Chat. Wurde auch direkt dann von so einem Traumtyp angeschrieben. Nur für 1,99 wird der ja wohl ein Traum bleiben. 
Find das unglaublich, dass diese Abzocker es immer noch so schaffen, sich zu tarnen.


----------



## Abaddon (14 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kontaktmarkt*

HA HA den kenn ich, aber der heisst Flirt-Klick. Mich haben die über I love angeschrieben.
Von wegen mein Profil ist ja sooo nett und sie würd mich gern kennenlernen aber sie sei schon bei Flirt-Klick angemeldet. Ich sollte doch mal reinschauen. Sie würd sich ja so über eine Antwort freuen blabla.

Und dann kam herzlich willkommen im SMS Chat jede SMS 1,99. Hab dann mal die aus dem Impressum angeschrieben was da soll. Aber auf eine Antwort warte ich noch heute.

Echt Abzocke! :wall:


----------

